# Wedding



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey ladiesive posted on the regular ibs (type d) board, but felt that its better to post here, since we are all females. Anyhow, this saturday is the wedding, and im freaking out over having to drive an hour away early in the morning to do the make up (6 in the morning) and hair, and the pictures. Please help me through this. IF you can tell me what you did for your ibs on your wedding day, i will feel SOOOO much better . thanks


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Joy,Not my wedding but my sons. So not quite as stressful, but still stressful enough!I was so afraid as the princess of my son's dreams was walking down the aisle...his mother would be running back up it holding her keister and praying she made it.







What I did was eat very light, and only safe foods the two days before. Smaller, lighter meals. What time is the wedding?Anyway, the day of the wedding I again ate light...scheduled some relaxing time in the bathroom for myself with some good reading material and no pressure to hurry. I then took a lomotil [if you haven't any, you could do immodium], and set out. I had THE BEST TIME! Once it all started, I was golden, it was the pre wedding anxiety that was the worst. Once the thing started, I loved it. In fact, can't wait for the next one!Once at the reception, I still practiced my light eating regime. I spent a lot of time visiting guests, and dancing, so that kept my mind off of it too...but eating light and the lomotil was key for me.Congratulations, and remember...it is your memory to make, make it a really good one!~Karen


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

karen thanks for your advice. Im just worried about the drive and the church. I mean, theres just sooo much anxiety!did you take lomotil the day before the wedding? please let me know. thaniks


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Joy, here's wishing you lot's of happiness. Try having a plan in place before you set out. For example, pack a bag with extra undies, cleansing cloths, a change of clothes and a plastic bag. If possible follow a route with rest stops in case you need them. For the big day, maybe ask a friend or family member who will be at your wedding to keep a bag stashed for you, with the same items as above. Maybe the two of you can work out some kind of signal for a quick exit if needed. If you have a good plan in place it should reduce the stress. Above all, enjoy your very special day.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Joy,I think I just took the lomotil the day of. Their wedding was at 12:00, and we had to be there at 10:00 for pictures, etc. I took a lomotil when I got up, then took my time in the bathroom. Went to get hair done, came home, nibbled a bit of safe breakfast [I made Jasmine rice, and had toast]. We got to the about 4 hours after I had taken the first lomotil, so I took another [I think I am remembering this right. Hubby says he thinks it is right too]. It got me through the wedding, which wasn't as stressful, as it was emotional, and then by the time I got to the reception, I was having a ball, so my body was cooperating, and I helped it along with grazing but not eating a huge meal.Kazzy has good suggestions with the plastic bag and extra 'essentials.'Remember, this is supposed to be a heart memory day. Don't let things over stress you, darlin' and know that no matter what happens, or doesn't, because things have a way of sometimes not ending up the way we like...in the end, it will all be good!!! What seems big that day, will be the thing you probably laugh about next month.I am excited to hear how you did...and I have a feeling you will figure it out and do just fine!Karen


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi joy,I share your anxiety. I get married in June and I have the same concerns. I did a little web searching and found this article that might help you. Let me know if you have trouble accessing it.http://www.ultimatewedding.com/articles/ge...e&articleid=613


----------



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

Congratulations on your wedding. Besides having the bag with essentials, you might consider wearing "depends" type underwear instead of regular ones. They have a kind specifically for D, but I can't remember the name. (You could probably find it on the D board, though) Maybe it would set your mind a little more at ease if you had something on in case of an emergency. Not very romantic I know, but it might make the day go better. Besides, no one will see.Good luck!


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

thanks guys for your help. in a couple of hours, ill be walkin down the aisle...whoo....scary...please PRAY FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi joy,I'm just seeing this.I'll be sure to pray for you.You will do just fine.. I know it !Jeanne







Let us know how everything went.


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

hey alli took the lomotil and everything went Smooth. I had fun and the whole time at the altar, i was able to sit down. I am soo happy. However, the next day, thats when my ibs hit me again.thanks for giving me advice and just listening to me. your stories helped me alot. thanks again


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

JOY!!!Congratson everything going well. The problem with the plug up for the ceremony is often the let down afterwards. I should have mentioned that.but you got through the servie and enjoyed yourself to boot!I am so very pleased for you!~Karen


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Congrats Joy! I'm glad everything went well.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Glad things went well and you were able to enjoy the day.Jeanne


----------

